# Burton JET boots



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright so just recently I purchased a pair of JET Burton boots and heres what i think about them take it was you will as it is just an opinion also add your .02, First off these boots are outrageously light and I loved them for that reason also they fit nice and where very comfy so I grabbed them and brought them home and of course decided to put them on and wear them around the house abit to get use to a new boot and all and this is when i was awared about a minor flaw with in them. The dial on the boot would slowly over time loosen the boot nothing major at first but i just thought about how much worse it would get over time and decided to return these boots. I may have had a bad pair but the reason I am posting this is to bring awareness to everyone be careful when you buy these i brought them back and i purchased a new pair of Invader boots


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Because Burton is trying to cheat the game once again. They made their own BOA. So they wouldn't have to pay boa for their dial. Its cheap.


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

couldnt be happier though with the new Invader boots i picked up today


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

wow thanks for the info, i am about to buy a new boot, good info thanks

ooh stay away from burton boas


----------



## dafloof (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm... good to know. I picked up a pair of these a few weeks ago (approx half price). I will see how they are and if they start loosening Burton will get them back, lol.


----------



## colorado1979 (Feb 25, 2014)

These boots suck bought them used at rei for 50 bucks. They loosen up just getting on the ski lift. Toe side turns makes them loosen even more. Bought a pair of dc travis rice boots what a difference.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Because Burton is trying to cheat the game once again. They made their own BOA. So they wouldn't have to pay boa for their dial. Its cheap.


:dunno: What is cheap about the biggest company in the business creating their own boa dial system? Why are you whining about their attempt at it win or fail? Boa doesn't stay tight either. Sounds like you just hate everything burton.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The Burton dual zone system is great. Boa is terrible! A friend of mine has the authentic Boa system and it needs tightening all the time...


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure how your boa boots are loosening, but I have some old DC Judge boots with a single boa that stay tight.

With a single boa (it probably isn't so much of an issue with the dual boas) you do need to tighten them after the first run, not because the dial has loosened, but because riding has caused the lace tension down the entire boot to even out. After I have tightened my boots after the first run, I do not need to do it again. 

This might be what you guys are experiencing?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Manicmouse said:


> The Burton dual zone system is great. Boa is terrible! A friend of mine has the authentic Boa system and it needs tightening all the time...


It needs replacing or he is riding a single dial with poor lace guides and doesn't know what he's doing.

Single boa's tighten the top of the boot more than the bottom on first crank. Push into the tongue as you tighten and you wont have to re-adjust throughout the day.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

those jets look like rental boots...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Nivek said:


> It needs replacing or he is riding a single dial with poor lace guides and doesn't know what he's doing.
> 
> Single boa's tighten the top of the boot more than the bottom on first crank. Push into the tongue as you tighten and you wont have to re-adjust throughout the day.


Maybe it's him, but I've seen enough to want to stick to what I know works well. My boots are only one season old so hopefully I'm a long way off getting new ones!


----------



## colorado1979 (Feb 25, 2014)

I purchased mine from rei's outdoor sale. Rei sells stuff off that was used more than once and cannot be re sold as new so I thought I got a sweet pair of boots. Yhe previous owner probably returned them after using them.A lot of people have had this same problem with thus model of boots. I am neither a hater or fanboy of burton but these boots are garbage


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Speed dial is trash.

That's why Burton is doing BOA next year.


----------

